# 300zx fuel filter



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

i gotta change my fuel filter but when i ask the parts store for it, what year and stuff should i get? does 2+2 matter or turbo or anything? thanks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

don't think so. I have a 300zx turbo. Works just fine. As long as it filters it should work


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

little240boy said:


> i gotta change my fuel filter but when i ask the parts store for it, what year and stuff should i get? does 2+2 matter or turbo or anything? thanks


nothing matters, just ask for 300zx fuel filter. some say 95 tt z32 fuel filter, but the guy at the shop says they all the same nomatter what year and specs. just ask for 300zx fuel filter.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

sounds great. also to install it, do i just unclamp the hoses, take the old filter off, but on the new one and put the hoses back on or is there other stuff?


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

little240boy said:


> sounds great. also to install it, do i just unclamp the hoses, take the old filter off, but on the new one and put the hoses back on or is there other stuff?


be sure to watch out for the top hose, it'll shoot gasoline out. just dont have it aimed at ya. i almost got blasted by it.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Because it's pressurized open the gas cap before you pull off the hose. 

Also i don't understand the point of a larger filter? all it does is send more fuel to the injector which I'm sure is old? and will only provide the same amount of fuel to the head.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

most people do it for the strange reason that the larger filter is actually cheaper, only a dollar or so, but that is a dollar more for other stuff.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

Gorath said:


> most people do it for the strange reason that the larger filter is actually cheaper, only a dollar or so, but that is a dollar more for other stuff.


ooooooh a dollar more for other stuff. ooooooh.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey now we talking about the fuel bullshit, would a 300zx TT fuel pump bolt into a 240sx???? cause my friends uncle has a nissan Z shop and has a shitload of shit laying around. I am just curios lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

it may. Just go get your hands dirty and find out. That's what I do.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

schebs240 said:


> Because it's pressurized open the gas cap before you pull off the hose.
> 
> Also i don't understand the point of a larger filter? all it does is send more fuel to the injector which I'm sure is old? and will only provide the same amount of fuel to the head.


Take off the gas cap, pull the fuse for the fuel pump and crank the motor until it won't run anymore. That way there won't be a lot of fuel left in the rail, lines, and filter.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

also disconnect the battery... just to be extra safe


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> also disconnect the battery... just to be extra safe


Oh yeah... that too... but just in case you non-smart type people can't figure it out... disconnect the battery AFTER you finish burning off the fuel in the lines!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

James said:


> but just in case you non-smart type people can't figure it out... disconnect the battery AFTER you finish burning off the fuel in the lines!



Also keep lit cigarette in mouth at all times! It just sweetens the deal


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Also keep lit cigarette in mouth at all times! It just sweetens the deal


lol i forgot to add that part.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

(the fuel filter is just insurance... makes sure that there is enough fuel flowing through the filter so the pressure doesn't drop)


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Also keep lit cigarette in mouth at all times! It just sweetens the deal


lol i forgot to add that part. :hal:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

but would it be even worth it. putting a 300zx tt fuel pump, cause i wanted to get the Walbro fuel pump


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> but would it be even worth it. putting a 300zx tt fuel pump, cause i wanted to get the Walbro fuel pump


hahahaha fuel *pump* i thought we talking *filter* for fuel pump, ill be gettin a gtr one. in the future that is. :hal:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah why not? If you're spending that much money on the pump and you need that fuel supply, how much peace of mind can that extra 1.50 on a larger filter buy???


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/fuel_pump_upgrade.htm


----------

